# Anybody have a Johnson Catalyst



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

BY the looks of these guitar you get alot of bang for your buck.Looks like a copy of a Jackson, but sell for about $300.00 
I was wondering if anybody has tryed one out.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Do you have any pictures?

Bev


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Johnson*

Pictures have been added..
Whats your thoughts?? If the next time somebody see one of these in a Music store , i would be intersted in a review.
Some guitars look great but feel cheap.. I have no idea what Tremolo is installed, and Pickups, and type of wood being used..
Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, haven't seen these around yet. I like the scoops on the inside edges of the horns... had a Samick strat like that once. I'm guessing for that price it's basswood and they're cheaping out on hardware like the trem, the tuners and pups. Maybe even using a veneer or a photo finish for the fancy top.

It might all be put together well enough though, and play well too. I like the amber coloured one.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

From the look of it, Maxer's right, all korean of chinesse hardware, floyd rose patent trem made in china...that would beed to be changed as soon as you buy the guitar, they look like floyds, but realy don't act like one, so that's a good 250$, new pups, at least 200$. you'll most likely change the pots as well. so you end up with a 750$ guitar so it can sounds semi-ok...at that point, you're better off getter a used guitar for around 600$ wich was around 900$ New..and you"ll keep it a LOT longuer..

My 2 cents


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Johnson Catylist?

One or two drinks seem to do the trick.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Johnson*

I found the specs...

Body: Solid Alder 
(Quilted Maple Top) 
Neck: Maple 
Fretboard: Bound Rosewood 
Finish: Translucent Gloss 
Inlay: M.O.P. Sharktooth 
Bridge: Floyd Rose Tremolo 
Tuners: Die-Cast Gold 
Pickups: Dual Humbuckers 
Controls: Volume, Tone,
3-Way Switch 
Neck Joint: Bolt-on Neck 
Joint Location: Access to 24th Fret 
Radius: 20" 
Nut, Width: Locking, 1-5/8" 
Tailpiece: N/A 
Scale Length: 25.5" 
Total Length: 40"


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Those specs are better than I expected... alder body is pretty good. Didn't notice the bound necks, either. I'm guessing these are MIC as opposed to MIK; betcha the MIC labour rates are considerably lower and that would help keep the unit prices down.

I'd also look at some of Rondo's stuff if you want a souped-up Strat with all the trimmings without paying out large dough... I'm betting their offerings would be very competitive.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnson guitars are made in China. I brought some Johnsons in a few years back but never bothered to bring more in. Typical mass produced Chinese guitar, the quality is all over the place.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, too hit and miss for someone in your business to count on... you need consistency & dependability. I've played some great MIC guitars but there's lots of bum ones too.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

That green one looks like a poor mans Caparison


----------

